# The high price of free corn



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote: "Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him---
better take a closer look at the American Indian." Henry Ford.

Quote:
Originally Posted by jeremiyah View Post
The high price of free corn is a story illustrating the truth of that.

The Free Pigs of Okefenokee Swamp...

The Wild and Free Pigs of the Okefenokee Swamp

The Wild and Free Pigs of the Okefenokee Swamp
Posted on March 17, 2013 by Mrs Silence Dogood

This is a great story that someone has just converted into a video and put up on Face Book. If you're not familiar with it, it's worth the look see.

As someone posted elsewhere "Unlike cattle, pigs are highly intelligent. However, it depends on what and how they are "educated". Did you ever read The Wild and Free Pigs of the Okefenokee Swamp? www.nhccs.org/okepigs.html"?






The price of free corn...may be our liberty!

The parable of the pigs has a serious moral lesson. This story is
about federal money being used to bait, trap and enslave a once free
and independent people.

Federal welfare, in its myriad forms, has reduced not only
individuals to a state of dependency; state and local governments
are also on the fast track to elimination, due to their functions
being subverted by the command and control structures of federal
"revenue sharing" programs.

Please copy this parable and send it to all of your state and
local elected leaders and other concerned citizens. Tell them:
"Just say NO to federal corn."

The bacon you save may be your own.

Copyright 1997, The Idaho Observer. All rights reserved. Permission
granted to reproduce for non-commercial purposes in entirety,
including this notice.

jeremiyah


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow thats a great story.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeremiyah said:


> www.stentorian.com/politics/freepigs.html
> 
> Copyright 1997, The Idaho Observer. All rights reserved. Permission
> granted to reproduce for non-commercial purposes in entirety,
> including this notice.


I noticed that the version on their website and the version posted here are not the same, it has been modified - - - - even though their Copyright statement says not to do so...... Why is that?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Its an old story. Good none the less. I can not imagine it being copyrighted as it has been told and retold for over a decade I know of. Obviously this version has a Christian slant that the original telling did not have. I would guess because the church its own long history of spreading corn. Missionaries being a perfect example.


----------



## raspberryjenn (Jun 6, 2012)

Copyright issues aside, I did like the moral of the story. It's so easy--especially when you're struggling under the burden of an unfair system and a tanked economy--to look to the free corn. In fact, in certain cases it becomes nearly impossible to avoid taking the free stuff. It's sad to see so many of our American brothers and sisters being led into the enclosure one by one.....


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Good basic moral to the story, but lost me with the "Antichrist" stuff. Keep in mind some people need help once in a while until they can get back to 'digging' their own food and seek assistance only as a last resort.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Its an old story. Good none the less. I can not imagine it being copyrighted as it has been told and retold for over a decade I know of. Obviously this version has a Christian slant that the original telling did not have. I would guess because the church its own long history of spreading corn. Missionaries being a perfect example.


That's ridiculous. How could there possibly have been a Christian slant to the story when God, church, or Bible are not mentioned? You don't see a Christian slant in the weather report too do you?

Missionaries didn't trap people by giving them something for nothing. They left comfortable homes in developed countries and went to third world hell holes to live with danger, poverty, and the risk of disease. They presented people with the gospel and those who accepted it were set free. Many of them paid with their lives. Like this guy:

Martyr Jim Elliot (1927-1956), missionary to the Auca people in Ecuador, often expressed this classic piece of wisdom: "He is no fool who gives what he cannot keep to gain what he cannot lose."

And sometimes God protected them from harm:

http://sermons.logos.com/submissions/12918-Missionary-Protected-By-Angels#content=/submissions/12918

John Paton was a missionary in the New Hebrides Islands. One night hostile natives surrounded the mission station, intent on burning out the Patons and killing them. Paton and his wife prayed during that terror-filled night that God would deliver them. When daylight came they were amazed to see their attackers leave. A year later, the chief of the tribe was converted to Christ. Remembering what had happened, Paton asked the chief what had kept him from burning down the house and killing them. The chief replied in surprise, "Who were all those men with you there?" Paton knew no men were present--but the chief said he was afraid to attack because he had seen hundreds of big men in shining garments with drawn swords circling the mission station.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

We live in the wrong country for free corn. But the moral of the story was a good one. And it is happening now in this country, on our backs as taxes.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> I would guess because the church its own long history of spreading corn. Missionaries being a perfect example.


Well - - - the missionaries that I know leave a life in the USA that is above the poverty line, to go eat rats and sleep on a dirt floor under a straw roof 4000 miles away and help build houses, schools, plant fields, dig wells by hand and such. They get a locality of people back on their feet and head them in the direction of improvement. I don't see any similarities at all to "bait-and-gate" here. No free corn.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BillS said:


> That's ridiculous. How could there possibly have been a Christian slant to the story when God, church, or Bible are not mentioned?


That would be this part that he added 


jeremiyah said:


> When the last rail on the fence post locks us in, we will be subject to an *Antichrist system* where *"No man may buy or sell unless he has the Mark. (Read Revelation 13:16-18)*


No need to be so defensive. Just made a statement of fact.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BillS said:


> Missionaries didn't trap people by giving them something for nothing. They left comfortable homes in developed countries and went to third world hell holes to live with danger, poverty, and the risk of disease. They presented people with the gospel and those who accepted it were set free.





LincTex said:


> Well - - - the missionaries that I know leave a life in the USA that is above the poverty line, to go eat rats and sleep on a dirt floor under a straw roof 4000 miles away and help build houses, schools, plant fields, dig wells by hand and such. They get a locality of people back on their feet and head them in the direction of improvement. I don't see any similarities at all to "bait-and-gate" here. No free corn.


Did not say that Missionaries were not good people with good intent. The system that they take part in is not one of their own design, it is what they are directed to do by the organization that supports them. Missionaries attract indigenous people with goods and services in an effort to convert them. Those that do not participate ultimately may not receive the goods and services. Same with wino missions, if the homeless do not participate in their church services they do not get their "free" meal and "free" place to stay. Again did not mean to offend simply made a statement of fact. Doubt me go stay at a Christian street mission tonight. I just had a homeless guy come work on the property that shared that is why he did not like those places. He had his own religious beliefs and did not understand why they would insist that he deny his God to get help. My response was they are paying for it they get to run it as they see fit and can help those they want. They are not required to help anyone. Though I did see his point as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Missionaries attract indigenous people with goods and services in an effort to convert them. Those that do not participate ultimately may not receive the goods and services.


Well, the intent is to help the people first and share the Gospel along the way. Some don't get to do that... I know a Physician's Assistant working (LONG hours!) at a tent hospital in Haiti, and I don't know if she really has a lot of free time to talk about Jesus or not.



LongRider said:


> My response was they are paying for it they get to run it as they see fit and can help those they want. They are not required to help anyone.


Good answer, I agree... Folks like that see handouts as an obligation! (or an entitlement) which is very sad.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Did not say that Missionaries were not good people with good intent. The system that they take part in is not one of their own design, it is what they are directed to do by the organization that supports them. Missionaries attract indigenous people with goods and services in an effort to convert them. Those that do not participate ultimately may not receive the goods and services. Same with wino missions, if the homeless do not participate in their church services they do not get their "free" meal and "free" place to stay. Again did not mean to offend simply made a statement of fact. Doubt me go stay at a Christian street mission tonight. I just had a homeless guy come work on the property that shared that is why he did not like those places. He had his own religious beliefs and did not understand why they would insist that he deny his God to get help. My response was they are paying for it they get to run it as they see fit and can help those they want. They are not required to help anyone. Though I did see his point as well.


Well when you are getting help its the right of the giver to share their beliefs as well as food, medical care etc. What scares me is when they give you free corn and don't mention a peep as to why they are doing it, that's when you know its to fatten you up for slaughter. Id rather be told upfront why things are being handed out free!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I do know that in some cases, they are helping just to help. There is at least one family who has left here for Haiti, just so they can provide free dental services. They just felt bad that most of the population knows nothing about dental hygiene, including the adults. They also felt that God told them to go.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

LongRider said:


> That would be this part that he added
> 
> No need to be so defensive. Just made a statement of fact.


Actually, I missed that part; and right, someone added that. 
I found a version that looked good, but did not see that tacked on the end. I think we all can see the moral of the story, and we could apply it a million different ways; the free corn is our EBTs, Medicare / Aid, SS, , smart phones, Highway system, Cell towers, etc etc, etc, a million times...
if we just keep paddling around in the water, as the temperature goes up, just a little bit, just a little bit, just a little bit, we'll cook anyhow....

Need to not only think outside the box, but GET outside the box.

jeremiyah


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeremiyah said:


> the free corn is our smart phones, Highway system, Cell towers, etc etc, etc,


Absolutely - "Modern conveniences" have enslaved society entirely.

If you read the books "One Second After" or "Lights Out" then electricity is totally our "free corn". People with young kids should pull the "Main breaker" for a few days to see just how crazy it would get in the house. I think my wife would last 24 hours before getting really nasty, even WITH running water and a wood stove!


----------

